# Drahtloses Panel - IWLAN?



## Markus (2 Juni 2008)

Hallo,

ich bräuchte irgendwas tragbares, das zb der staplerfahrer mitnehmen kann.

die neuen mobile panels mit IWLAN sind noch nicht freigegeben.

was gibts da für alterantiven?
vorzugsweise siemens und protool bzw. besser wincc flex - ein weiteres system wäre mit größerem aufwand verbunden...


----------



## Maxl (2 Juni 2008)

Wieviele Funktionen musst Du draufpacken?
Weil: sonst wäre auch so was wie eine Kranfernbedienung denkbar (gibts z.B. mit 8-10 Funktionen + Not-Aus)

Fürs Mobile Panel IWLAN bräuchtest Du übrigens eine F-CPU mit Profinet.

Ansonsten hätte sich noch das Mobic T8 angeboten, allerdings ist das ab 1.8. Typgestrichen (wollte wohl keiner haben)


mfg Maxl


----------



## Markus (2 Juni 2008)

Maxl schrieb:


> Wieviele Funktionen musst Du draufpacken?
> Weil: sonst wäre auch so was wie eine Kranfernbedienung denkbar (gibts z.B. mit 8-10 Funktionen + Not-Aus)


 
nö, es müssen daten eingegeben werden



> Fürs Mobile Panel IWLAN bräuchtest Du übrigens eine F-CPU mit Profinet.


 
kann ich, hab ich, weiß ich,...



> Ansonsten hätte sich noch das Mobic T8 angeboten, allerdings ist das ab 1.8. Typgestrichen (wollte wohl keiner haben)


 
jupp, habe ich auch erst dran gedacht, aber jetz wo ich endlich mal eines brauchen würde streichen die idioten das...


----------



## Maxl (2 Juni 2008)

offensichtlich passte das preis- leistungsverhältnis nicht so ganz
abgesehen davon lässt sich ja kein Not-aus übertragen

PS: brauchst Du die Übertragung von Not-Aus usw? oder reicht die reine eingabemöglichkeit?
PPS: muss es "tragbar" sein, ober reicht es wenn Du was machst, was Du am stapler fest aufbauen kannst?


----------



## Markus (3 Juni 2008)

muss nicht tragbar sein.
fest am stapler anbauen wäre nicht so gut weil es nicht immer der selbe sein wird...

du denkst gerade daran ein normales panel über einen access-point anzubinden und beides an den stapler zu schrauben? da bin ich auch gerade...


----------



## tiefflieger (3 Juni 2008)

laut Aussage von Siemens auf der hannover messe wird es das Mobile Panel IWLAN sowohl mit Safety-Funktionen geben (Not-Aus) als auch ohne Safety geben. Nur wenn Du safety-Funktionen haben willst brauchst Du eine F-CPU.

Haben aber nach deren Aussage z.Zt. noch technische Probleme beim Rapid Rooming. Ist nicht schnell genug um die Zulassung für Safety zu bekommen. Ist aber ein geiles Gerät. habe es mir zeigen lassen.


----------



## crash (3 Juni 2008)

sieht auf jeden fall nicht schlecht aus das ding. 
http://www.automation.siemens.com/hmi/html_00/microsites/simatic-mobile-panel-277-iwlan.htm


----------



## Perfektionist (4 Juni 2008)

tiefflieger schrieb:


> ...
> Haben aber nach deren Aussage z.Zt. noch technische Probleme beim Rapid Rooming. Ist nicht schnell genug um die Zulassung für Safety zu bekommen.
> ...


Habe eben meinen Siemenspartner drauf angesprochen: stimmt. Aber wenn nur ein Access-Point, dann geht es. Für Rapid Rooming soll es demnächst (dieses Jahr noch) eine neue Hardware geben.


----------



## Maxl (4 Juni 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> muss nicht tragbar sein.
> fest am stapler anbauen wäre nicht so gut weil es nicht immer der selbe sein wird...
> du denkst gerade daran ein normales panel über einen access-point anzubinden und beides an den stapler zu schrauben? da bin ich auch gerade...


jeps, genau daran dachte ich


----------



## Verkohlte Leiche (7 Juni 2008)

Die "Non-Safe"-Panels sollen übrigens vor den "Safe"-Panels ausgeliefert werden. Und es heißt immer noch "rapid roaming" , das ist eine der Voraussetzungen dafür, dass das Panel das "I" im Namen tragen darf.


----------



## Lars Weiß (8 Juni 2008)

Wie wäre es denn mit einem Tablet-PC und WinCC Flex. RT ? Verbindung via WLan.


----------



## Markus (8 Juni 2008)

Lars Weiß schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn mit einem Tablet-PC und WinCC Flex. RT ? Verbindung via WLan.


 
dachte ich auch schon, wir nutzen hier tablet pc als schmierblock, flugzeugentertaimentsystem, präsentationen,...

aber in punkto industrietauglichkeit finde ich die dinger nicht gerade sehr geeignet? denke das ein mobilpanel eher mal einen sturz vom stapler verträgt...


----------



## Lars Weiß (8 Juni 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> aber in punkto industrietauglichkeit finde ich die dinger nicht gerade sehr geeignet? denke das ein mobilpanel eher mal einen sturz vom stapler verträgt...



Wie wahr. Ich dachte da auch an was in richtung ToughBook.


----------



## Lars Weiß (8 Juni 2008)

Oder hier so etwas:

http://www.handheld-loesungen.com/industrie_tabletpc.htm

Ist halt die Frage was der Spaß kosten darf.


----------



## Maxl (11 Juni 2008)

Hab grade den Katalog von VIPA Elektroniksysteme Österreich (hat nicht unmittelbar mit dem Steuerungshersteller VIPA zu tun) vor mir liegen.
Da werden Geräte von WETIF angeboten, konkret das DT310 od. DT360 mit entsprechendem Zubehör (Ladestation usw.)

http://www.wetif.com/

mfg Maxl


----------



## hene1985 (22 Juli 2010)

Mal eine andere Frage...ist dieses IWLAN auch für normale PC nutzbar? Weil ich jetzt ein PC als HMI habe(Software Wincc flexible 2008) und das normale wlan soooooo stottert...oder ist das speziell nur für panels?


----------

